# Keep this simple equation in mind: 5 speed manual= not a communist.



## TeenageAngst (Jul 8, 2013)

http://southjersey.craigslist.org/cto/3820476849.html

I love minitrucks, I love stuff people in Jersey say, and I love the fact that by having a stick shift I can quantifiably prove I'm not a communist.

Also post/talk about ridiculous craigslist ads. I WOULD put this in lynx pl0z but no one ever updates that forum.


----------



## Cocobanana (Jul 8, 2013)

And?


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 8, 2013)

What do you even do TA?


----------



## Llamapotamus (Jul 8, 2013)

This ad is best ad.


----------



## Inciatus (Jul 9, 2013)

I don't get it. 

TA when will you stop making such shitty threads.


----------



## Corto (Jul 9, 2013)

For some reason, the part that killed me was "It purrs like a kitten, literally."


----------



## Zerig (Jul 9, 2013)

Man, I should check craigslist some times.

I never knew cool shit like this was 20 minutes away.


----------



## Mayfurr (Jul 9, 2013)

TeenageAngst said:


> http://southjersey.craigslist.org/cto/3820476849.html
> 
> I love minitrucks, I love stuff people in Jersey say, and I love the fact that by having a stick shift I can quantifiably prove I'm not a communist.



On the other hand, I have it on good authority that Real Men do _not_ drive manuals (a.k.a "stick"), as "_...they're secure enough to let their gears be changed automatically._" 
Source: "Real Men Don't Eat Quiche" (Australian Edition)


----------



## Khaki (Jul 9, 2013)

Mayfurr said:


> On the other hand, I have it on good authority that Real Men do _not_ drive manuals (a.k.a "stick"), as "_...they're secure enough to let their gears be changed automatically._"
> Source: "Real Men Don't Eat Quiche" (Australian Edition)



What is all of this dribble?


----------



## TeenageAngst (Jul 9, 2013)

Anyone who doesn't get this ad is a communist.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 9, 2013)

TeenageAngst said:


> Anyone who doesn't get this ad is a communist.



I don't know what you mean, comrade.


----------



## Cain (Jul 9, 2013)

People put stuff like this in lynx pl0x because nobody else cares, and they won't get yelled at.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Jul 9, 2013)

I have a topic in the queue on Lynx from early July that wasn't posted yet.


----------



## Khaki (Jul 9, 2013)

My car is a 4 speed manual block of Toledo built Freedom.

Your argument is invalid.

P.S - Liberty Prime does not approve of your riceburner.


----------



## AlexInsane (Jul 10, 2013)

Any man who isn't lazy enough to let gears change themselves isn't a man at all.


----------

